

Show HN: Hemmingwurst – Make your writing bolder and clearerer - KingAndCaroline
http://hemmingwurst.herokuapp.com/

======
algorithm_dk
Ah.. what's the purpose of this? I don't get it.

~~~
KingAndCaroline
It was something I threw together for fun. Hemmingway App claims to make your
writing "bold and clear" and I thought it would be funny to make something
that took that slogan literally (i.e. bold font face and transparency).

